# Short horseback camping trip



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome! I hope someone can help you with your trip! 

Enjoy Kentucky!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish I could! but, it's fair enough to ask here. someone may be able to oblige you.


----------



## woutervloon (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! I went to Lexington this weekend and had a wonderful time! Visited Keeneland and the WinStar Farm


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish you were off a couple weeks earlier and I'd invite you to Pole Canyon, Texas. A group of us are going out there for 2 nights.


----------

